# Installing windows 10 on a freeDOS laptop



## Darren6542003 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, I have been looking for a cheap laptop with decent specs useful for everyday stuff and the odd game of sims 4 or football manager here and there, I'm looking to spend under £220 if possible so first off, any recommendations? Secondly, I have come across a decent HP laptop at a good price that is freeDOS. How easy is it to put windows 10 on? If I buy an official windows 10 disk can I just put it in and install or not? Thanks very much!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you buy an official windows 10 disk , you should be able to install - BUT its going cost £100 ish for a genuine windows 10 licence 
better off looking at the pre-installed versions

whats the exact model of the HP and where have you seen it ??


----------



## Darren6542003 (Jan 11, 2018)

The laptop is a HP 255 G6 laptop 3kx70es, its available on ebuyer for £199 (preorder) I had previously been looking at some of the refurbished laptops from Argos but from what I can see the processors are a bit small at this price point for those games


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Dell also do refurbished laptops
Genuine windows 10 Home is going to cost £119.99 from MS 
be careful buying from various online sources, some are not genuine and may not activate, or if they do often have other issues as they are OEM version for different manufacturers and can have networking issues and you will not get support from MS , as they are now being very hard on pirate copies of Windows 10

https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk
https://www.novatech.co.uk/laptop/home/


----------



## Darren6542003 (Jan 11, 2018)

OK, thanks, think I'll steer clear of that and keep searching for a bit and see what comes up. Thanks for the advice!


----------

